# Glock RTF Opinions



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hello all. I've had several Glocks in the past but not for a few years. I'm seriously considering purchasing a G23 RTF. I've not felt the new style grip but once briefly in a gun shop. It felt pretty good to me but I'd like to get some opinions from those that have had some time shooting with that grip. Positive or negative, any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi, Charlie.

I have a 19 with the RTF2 texture and fish gill slide serrations. Along with that, I also have 3rd gen 34 that has the regular 3rd-gen texture. These are my first and only handguns are were both purchased within the past 5 or so months, for what that's worth.

I ordered the 19 with the RTF2 after handling a 17 with the RTF2 and shooting a regular 3rd-gen 19. I really liked how grippy the RTF2 finish is and wanted that on a 19. When I actually picked up my 19 at the LGS, my wife went along and absolutely did not like grip texture. The woman who processed the purchase/background paperwork said that from what she'd seen, men tended to like the RTF2 while women universally detested it. For what that's worth.

To me, the RTF2 finish makes the gun stay put in my hands, whether shooting one- or two-handed. I don't find it uncomfortable even after shooting a few hundred rounds in a range visit. I have had several friends (all non Glock shooters) try both the 19 and the 34 and all of them have remarked on how solid the 19 feels in their hands compared to the 34. 

I shot the 34 an IDPA introductory class in May. The range portion of the class was outdoors and it rained pretty heavily during portions of the shooting segment. The 34 itself performed well but I sure wish that it had the RTF2 texturing. The 34's texture is "acceptable" but it's not like the more aggressive purchase of the RTF2's texturing. Put another way, if the 34 had been available with RTF2, I would have bought that instead.

There are some drawbacks to the RTF2. I have a CHL and I do find that the RTF2 will grab onto shirts when moving from a seated to a standing position. I don't think it's that big deal and I've learned to simply give my shirt a slight straightening tug when I get out of a chair or car. I have read articles saying that some LEO's have reported that the RTF2 has worn holes in duty shirts.

Overall, it looks like Glock feels that the RTF2 was a bit too aggressive as the Gen4 guns have a less-aggressive polymid shape and density on their grips. But I do honestly prefer the RTF2 myself. And as an aside, not all of the RTF2 guns have the curved/fish-gill slide serrations - some do have the regular straight serrations.

I hope this info helps.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

That helps a lot. Thanks for the reply. I'm not really concerned about the "look" one way or the other, after all it will be a CCW gun. I really liked the feel of the RTF and will probably just go ahead with that style. Thanks again for the response.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Glad to be of help. From what I hear, you can still find new RTF2's in some gun shops. My LGS has one or two in stock.

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## crash972 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have 6 Glocks & love the RTF grip.
Just wish they would put it on the G36.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Got my 23 a few days ago and added the TruGlo fiberoptic sights which are wonderful. They are extremely bright in the daytime and are also tritium nightsights! I would recommend them to anyone. My old eyes really love them.


http://img256.imageshack.us/i/glk04top.jpg/http://imageshack.us


----------



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

*chaffing*

i have a 19 with the rtf and it's a solid handling weapon my only caveat to new buyer would be consider your holster type because under the shirt iwb it chafes the skin with out an under-shirt,or holster with a back to it in hot weather this can be a" bummer in the summer"(channeling old hippies,oops lost the dot for a second there)but i found a holster called arc-angel for iwb not sure who makes them,but i followed a link on ehud and joab holsters[lots of bible characters in this holster biz,i guess they want you to have a good scabbard in case you have to smote someone with its contents]any way good luck down range sir.


----------

